# Richmond 6 Speed in a 66 GTO



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

I've searched the forum and could not find any information on this so I'm hoping someone can help out. I am considering installing a Richmond 6 speed in a '66 GTO. I am worried I might have to modify the floor pan of the car. Has anyone installed one of these in a 64-66 A body? Do they fit without body modifications? I don't mind modifying bolt on parts like the crossmember, or driveshaft. I just don't want to do anything to the car that is hard to reverse.

I emailed Richmond Gear on their site but did not get a reply.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Someone on this forum did the swap a while back. Much floorpan cutting and fabrication needed. It was all hidden under the carpet when done, and the car drove out nice. But, for me, I wouldn't cut my virgin floorpans up to do it. How about a more road friendly rear gear, like a 3.23 or a 3.08?


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

That is what I thought. The floor pans in this car do need patching but I am not sure I could bring myself to cut the trans tunnel. 

Still some thinking to do......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have been told that if you use a Tremec 5 speed, there is no floor cutting involved.......eric


----------



## DRD57 (Aug 4, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> I have been told that if you use a Tremec 5 speed, there is no floor cutting involved.......eric


NOT TRUE! I put a Tremec TKO500 in a 66 hardtop (original automatic car) and I had to rebuild the entire tunnel above the transmission.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OK! Thanks for the good 1st hand info. Eric:cheers


----------



## JimT (May 24, 2010)

So what did you end up doing for your trans? I have a 66 and oddly enough I was going to put in a Richmond 6 speed. And for sure I dont want to cut up the floor pan...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

DRD57 said:


> NOT TRUE! I put a Tremec TKO500 in a 66 hardtop (original automatic car) and I had to rebuild the entire tunnel above the transmission.


I too had to modify the tranny tunnel to install my TKO600, not really noticeable and my car has no console.

Kiesler recently came out with a new 5 speed that supposedly has a smaller case (same tq rating 600) and does not require floor pan mods (it's in the new Car Craft).

I personally went with the five speed because you really only need one overdrive gear and it wieghs like 100 lbs less than a six speed.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Have a TKO 5 in my 65. Had to move the cross member back 1 1/2" . And had to modify the trans porch and about 1 " of the floor pan ahead of the porch. Swapping the TKO5 out for the new RS that Kielser has. I like the TKO , but the 2 to 3 shift stinks. Miss the shift almost every time if you are trying to bang the shifts. This seems to be a common problem with the TKO.

rich:rofl:


----------



## JimT (May 24, 2010)

Cool. Thanks guys. I guess I'm off to doing more research before I commit! Thansk...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

injn37 said:


> Have a TKO 5 in my 65. Had to move the cross member back 1 1/2" . And had to modify the trans porch and about 1 " of the floor pan ahead of the porch. Swapping the TKO5 out for the new RS that Kielser has. I like the TKO , but the 2 to 3 shift stinks. Miss the shift almost every time if you are trying to bang the shifts. This seems to be a common problem with the TKO.
> 
> rich:rofl:


Is it a shifter problem, or a driver skill issue????:rofl::lol::cheers


----------

